# Get Ahead...........Get A Hat



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

If you have seen any of my posts on cruising (the ship sort) youâ€™ll know we are going.

'Well', the 710 says â€˜ Itâ€™ll be hot and sunny - youâ€™ll need a hatâ€™

â€˜What sort ?â€˜I say

â€˜A nice smart oneâ€™ she says â€˜What aboutâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..?â€™










â€˜No' I say

Secretly deep down Iâ€™d love to wear a Panama - but Iâ€™m afraid I look a right Charlie in a hat.(Charlie is being polite) I have a head made for radio.

So, any of you cool dudes out there wear a hat. If so, what type? - pictures (real or stock) if possible


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, at this price I think I'll stick to me knotted hankie 

Chris


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Get one from Tilley.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You need one with the make of your favourite watch brand on it..more so if you dont own the watch to match..

Or one of these..


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Well, at this price I think I'll stick to me knotted hankie
> 
> Chris


Well, the prices at Matalan have gone up (for across the pond that's our Walmart for clothes)


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

minkle said:


> You need one with the make of your favourite watch brand on it..more so if you dont own the watch to match..
> 
> Or one of these..


 710's reaction as that emerges from the case


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> Get one from Tilley.


Mum-in-law suggested one of these - do I trust her?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> :lol:


Yo bro - if we were dropping by Harlem - just the ticket :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I like this topic.... but have had one over the eight tonight....take some pix 2morrow and post....hic.............


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I like this topic.... but have had one over the eight tonight....take some pix 2morrow and post....hic.............


That's a promise - no thinking better of it in the morning!!!!!


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > Get one from Tilley.
> ...


My wife and I each have one. Had them for years. They actually look and feel better after many washes. They are almost indestructible. It's issued to our military. I don't know about your mum-in-law but you can trust me.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > BlueKnight said:
> ...


I do fancy one - I REALLY FANCY ONE - but then she'll think she gives me fashion advice - she's 78


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

sparky the cat said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


Mmm, me to. Looks a lot better than a standard base-ball cap


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I've a Tilley, I think I've had it so long, it's the original one that went through the Elephant twice :yes:

Great hats! And get a bit of fine netting, drape it on yer head, and tuck into the shirt collar and stick the hat back on - Bingo! instant midge net! :bag: :1eye:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok....not feeling so bad now..... :bad: .....this is what always goes on hols with me....










just don't wear it with a denim shirt with the sleeves cut off and red/blue coated sunnies.....people may think you're an escapee from the 'Village People'.....on Daisy Duke however...sigh!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I always wear a hat (with my face a bag would likely be more suitable :lol: ).










I'm bald and super white, so I pretty much need to keep my head covered all year round.

I'd suggest a summer weight straw hat, such as the Panama or something cheaper and more colourful. Straw breathes very well.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For goodness sake don't wear a baseball cap of any description!.....You can't turn up for dinner at the Captain's table looking like a 'Chav'.........Good God man!.....what will everyone think!..... :rofl2:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like hats, only buy cheapies though

me in typical brit abroad mode, I pin badges of places I've worn the hat on the hat h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

This one is mainly for golf, baseball golf caps are so naff! :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I generally think I look silly in a hat but since i'm off to Rome soon and it's going to be bloody hot I thought it might be sensible to buy one to keep the sun off.

Baseball caps aren't really for me so picked this Akubra Snowy River up. No pictures of me wearing it yet though.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Coolest hat.....and I mean literally will be a decent straw hat, pay a little more and it'll fit right and will not blow off in the slightest wind (handy on a cruise!)

The Tilly is a great hat....but not really a gentlemans attire.....  :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I always wear a hat (with my face a bag would likely be more suitable :lol: ).


Dude, you're fine.

I showed my hat pic (from previous page) to a couple of friends, and they told me I looked like an evil pouting Dracula.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm bald and super white


You need to get out in the sun a bit :lol: :lol:

I never wear a hat, I will chase the very last bit of sun even on a winters day. We used to go skiing a lot and while everyone was sliding around if there was even the slightest hint of sunshine you would find me on a sun lounger Vodka in one hand and no factor suntan oil in the other


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Do you think we need a hat forum :cowboy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> You need to get out in the sun a bit :lol: :lol:


If I spend a day in the sun, I turn bright red and then shed my skin. :shocking: It's worse now, as I take medications that put me at a much higher risk of skin cancer.

Things were so much simpler when I was a kid. We didn't know the sun was dangerous then.









Later,

William


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Do you think we need a hat forum :cowboy:


NO...!

First you'll get members who will complain that they don't have hats and can't post. Then they will start their own thread on toques.

You will have flaming wars between those who buy their hats at Chi-Chi boutiques and those who buy at department stores.

You'll have endless debates on fake and homage hats while snubbing the exclusive hats and question their true value.

Then of course, we will need a special day for vintage hats.

I rest my case.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think we need a hat forum :cowboy:
> ...


Priceless :lol:

Here's something that made me chuckle since we're on the subject

My link


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Quartz hats are best.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've got a few Tilleys










Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

One word...fedora


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Didn't he get knocked out by the guy Nadal beat?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Quartz hats are best.


No, they are more accurate, but they don't really reflect the art and skill of millinery.:lol:

Non sequitur,

William


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:
> 
> 
> > Quartz hats are best.
> ...


I say the days of the traditional milliner are numbered.

Casio now do a hat which automatically sets itself at a jaunty angle.

I fear the Swiss milliners are going to have an ever decreasing market share from here on.


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

My two, a straw fedora and an Australian type thingymabob which I've barely worn:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys,

Knew they were some cool dudes on this forum - the contributions both serious and humorous Iâ€™m sure made interesting reading to all.

A few comments on those I didnâ€™t reply to - I donâ€™t like peppering my own post.

Blueknight and Mel - I had heard of Tilleys - but now I know they have special attributes (1) they are guaranteed against loss - but the way I lose thing - keys, glasses, phones, etc- they may regret it unless they nail it to my head (2) they float so good if the ship goes down - (3) built in midge net - the way they attack me makes this a must.

William - most cool my man - the film line that went through my mind â€˜ "I needed a drink, I needed a lot of life insurance, I needed a vacation, I needed a home in the country. What I had was a coat, a hat and a gun." Phillip Marlow.

Om-Nom - most sharp my man - touch of the rock stars there I feel.

Bond - what can I say

Roger - neat covering - Iâ€™m sure Paul Newman wore a similar hat in his early films - think it was Hud - the total definition of coolness. As for not wearing a baseball cap - Iâ€™ll try to get the 710 to give hers up - itâ€™s a DC cap she bought, complete with St Andrews Cross, when he won a t Silverstone.

PG Tips - nothing wrong with badges as long as they are from places of culture - Newcastle, South Shields and Whitely Bay fit the bill.

Mjoinor - with that hat and a guitar on your back the ladies of Rome better beware.

JWL - how come you got so many

Levon and Disco - Comes with a cigar or a glass of Delmonte orange so you can say YES. Very smart guys.

So thanks for the contributions, Iâ€™m sure everybody enjoyed them - so now inspired to get a hat - may look a Charlie, but Iâ€™ll feel like all those cool film stars rolled into one - itâ€™s all in the mind after all. Hats off to you all :hi:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have an Aussie style bush hat, by Simmer, which does good service in the sun, a pukka Panama, (tres chic!) and a Legionnaire style kepi, with a neck protecting thingy that hangs out the back.

I wish I had the confidence for a fedora; love 'em!

Get something with a deep brim if you're going somewhere sunny! Also light weight and well ventilated.

"Milliner, possibly a corruption of 'Milaner' as the first imported hats came from there."

'Mad as a Hatter', due to their practice of carding felt with mercury, many Victorian Hatters suffered neurological damage, and went, well, as mad as hatters.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

sparky the cat said:


> PG Tips - nothing wrong with badges as long as they are from places of culture - Newcastle, South Shields and Whitely Bay fit the bill.


Well I had a NUFC one but it broke so 1st thing on the agenda next time we're up in the glorious NE is to get a new one, as for the other salubrious destinations, do they do badges? One of the spanish city covered in graffiti would be cool!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

pg tips said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > PG Tips - nothing wrong with badges as long as they are from places of culture - Newcastle, South Shields and Whitely Bay fit the bill.
> ...


The Spanish City can't be that bad - even featured in a famous song. Could be a new thread there


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

sparky the cat said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


Ah yes I can see you now


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Got my dad's old Malay jungle hat. Won't carry the parang he waved about in said jungle, mind. Don't want to spend the afternoon behind bars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

sparky the cat said:


> So, any of you cool dudes out there wear a hat. If so, what type?


Party hats,Simple enough clear.

[Comprehende,Savvy,Understand,Do you hear ?]


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Funny, Naebody mentioned a Bunnet! AKA a Cap, Flat Cap or an "Andy Capp" after the cartoon character!

I've got one somewhere, but with my bawface it looks terrible - so NO, I'm not posting a picture!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> Funny, Naebody mentioned a Bunnet! AKA a Cap, Flat Cap or an "Andy Capp" after the cartoon character!
> 
> I've got one somewhere, but with my bawface it looks terrible - so NO, I'm not posting a picture!


Perhaps the Northerers are shy about showing them off.









Later,

William


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

sparky the cat said:


> Om-Nom - most sharp my man - touch of the rock stars there I feel.












Air guitar for you dude! :victory:


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

Tilley for me.

It's travelled around the world on my head and is the only hat to survive travelling in fast boats!

R


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

"Being ready for the journey means being equipped for the destination.... If you're headed there, wear the hat suited for the place."



sparky the cat said:


> ... So, any of you cool dudes out there wear a hat. If so, what type? - pictures (real or stock) if possible


I'm not much of a hat person ... usually a ventilated Patagonia ball cap or something to keep my scalp protected from UVA/UVB ... but there's a reason that classics like this are classics ... *THEY WORK.* Go for the Panama, you only live once.

Me, I couldn't resist this classic when Willis & Geiger was closed by (then, the final) owner Land's End. Authentic rabbit fur felt (not cheap wool felt), real zebra skin band (I woulda preferred Ghurka cotton, but this is all they had left). Superb hat, will last me a lifetime.










Last Christmas I had a little burning desire for a really good fedora ... not the $99 "Indiana Jones" hat that was sold, but one by the companies that makes the best. Turned out the best, from Australia (Akubra?) or another firm in New Jersey, would run $250-400. Yikes. I should wear this one out first....


----------

